# My Crinum calamistratum flowered!!! (photos)



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

I noticed today that my monster C. calamistratum plant has sent up a flower stalk at warp speed. It's probably been growing several inches per day. Does anyone have a photo of the flower? I'm also a bit curious if this means the plant is going to regress now........ new territory for me.


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

*Re: Anyone have a Crinum calamistratum flower photo?*

Haven't got a photo I'm afraid, but as I'm hopefully setting up a tank with a lot of this in soon, I hope you'll take plenty so I have something to aim for!!! Is this in your monster tank? Any tips for good growth would be appreciated!


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

*Re: Anyone have a Crinum calamistratum flower photo?*

Yeah, the plant is an enormous thing in the 180g tank. Many of the leaves are well over 3' long and run across the surface. The base of the plant is a bit more than 2" in diameter with two or three small daughter plants starting to form. I replanted it about 3 months ago and the root ball is about 15" in diameter.

This AM the pod hadn't opened yet.... hopefully soon. I'll post some photos if it does.

The 180g tank has eco complete substrate, CO2 with in-line reactor & pH controller, 4 hrs/day MH lighting at 2.5 wpg and 11 hrs/day T-5 lighting at 0.85 wpg. I use reconstitued RO water with GH 4, KH 2, and I add 4.5 ppm NO3 and 1.8 ppm PO4 per week. Micros are TMG at 1ml/gal/week and Flourish Fe at 0.5 ml/gal/week. Fishload is moderate with various tetras (congos, rummynose, cardinals). The biggest trouble I've had with C. calamistratum is that it grows to well and takes over the tank. I've sold 2 big ones already this year and I have a 6 month-old offshoot that is already almost to the top of the tank.


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

*Re: Anyone have a Crinum calamistratum flower photo?*

Cheers Bryce (I have got your name right haven't I? If not sorry!),
The one in my other tank hasn't got going yet really. Hopefully the new tank will suit it as the water conditions will be similar with T5 lighting. Thanks for the info.
Ed.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

*Re: Anyone have a Crinum calamistratum flower photo?*

Yep, Bryce is correct.

I suspect, given the enormous root system of the plant, that a few root tabs would be a good idea too. It actually surprised me that this plant doesn't seem to mind being moved around. If anything, growth took off when it got to it's new home.

The flower stalk is several inches taller today - probaly about 6" up from the surface. A bit more and I'll be able to move it away from the MH covers. I don't suppose bumping into that would do it any good.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

*Re: Anyone have a Crinum calamistratum flower photo?*

Well it finally flowered!!!! Pretty darn cool if you ask me.

There is one that is open and another that looks like it will open in 2 or 3 days:


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

Wow Bryce, looking great. Very similar to the hardy crinums I have in the garden, but a lot harder to get to flower!!! Definitely going for a few of those in my new tank as it will be 2ft deep so I'll have a chance of dealing with the long leaves!!! Thanks for sharing the photos.


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

What a lovely flower! It's bigger than I expected. Did you do anything special to get it to bloom?


----------



## Erirku (Oct 5, 2004)

I had my Crinum natans flower on me, since I have had it. Look for my post, it looks exactly like your flower. Good job. The conditions must be right, hopefully.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Cool.  It looks like a large Blyxa flower almost.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

My Blyxa aubertii are almost tall enough for their flower stalks to break the surface. It'll be fun to see what they look like.

I found a nice site at http://www.pacificbulbsociety.org/pbswiki/index.php/CrinumSpeciesTwo which has many nice crinum flower photos.

Mine now has two open flowers from the same stalk. Anyone know if they'll produce viable seeds? Do they float? Do they actually have a chance of germinating? I guess I'll find out soon enough, but it'd be fun to get a sneak peak.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I know Sean Murphy had planlets appear in his tank after his flowered so it is possible.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

This is Blyxa aubertii










I guess they look somewhat alike, but Blyxa is not anywhere near as spectacular as your crinum! It is a fraction of the size, and it does not form from a stalk. With Blyxa, the flowers are like side shoots on the leaves. When the leaves float on the surface, it flowers easily and quickly. Nice job Guaiac boy


----------

